# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Pershendetje!

## Martin Nenshati

Kerkoj nje shoqe te shkolles se mesme veterinare ne Shkoder,ne vitet 1974-1978, Sanije Pasha, nga Burreli e cila sot jeton ne Boston te SHBA....thjeshte per te mesuar dicka per jeten e saj....ishte nje vajze e shkelqyer dhe besoj ashtu do jete edhe sot nje familjare simbol i miresise....

----------


## Martin Nenshati

U gjet! Kjo miqesi e vjeter e sinqerte ashtu si para 40 vitesh ,u sjell edhe njehere ne kujtese...Respekte Forumit!

----------


## Neteorm

Nepermjet forumit?

----------


## pranvera bica

Sa mire mund te gjesh shoket dhe shoqet ketu nepermjet forumit?

----------

